# autumnheart's Journal



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

After a discussion with my parents last night about buying a horse, I've decided to create my own journal on here, where I will record all my experiences as I save up for, purchase, and own a horse. 

None of you know this, but I'm actually an administrator on another parrot-related forum. I very experienced when it comes to parrots, and I own an African Grey Parrot. When I got him, I had a journal on that forum, and I found it nice to be able to record everything and ask all my questions there. 

So, to those of you who are interested, I will let you know what's been going on with everything. (This will be long, sorry!)

I've been riding off and on for about nine years, taking lessons and riding my friend's horse. I absolutely love horses and I've always wanted one, but it has never been a reality until just recently, since I've been hired into jobs. (Horses are E-X-P-E-N-S-I-V-E.)

I'm homeschooled on an online school and since I'm always at the house and not being social much, it occurred to me how getting involved in horses again might be good for me. I talked to one of my good friends, who owns her own horse, and then I decided I really wanted a horse. I began talking to my parents and over the past few weeks and they like the idea, they just think it's quite expensive. Last night I finally got my final answer from them. Yes, I can get a horse, but I must have enough money for a horse, three months worth of board, and for all the supplies. That's a lot. 

I remember at my first job, McDonald's, I saved up $1000 for my parrot. I remember it feeling extremely difficult. I HATED that job. I'm hoping it will be better this time. I now work at Bethany, a retirement home, and I am a banquet server. (JUST hired.) I will have very few hours. So number one on my list of things to do is to find another job. But not just any job. I'm not allowed just any job. I will be honest with you, and at McDonald's, I was innapropriately approached by a man over 18 who was my coworker. It scared the heck out of my mom, and she's now very picky where I apply. Which is completely understandable.

Here are my ideas. I was thinking of trying really hard to find a part-time position at a stable. That would be ABSOLUTELY WONDERFULLY WONDERFUL. Seriously, that would be the best option possible. Very unlikely, but I'm going to try super hard. I would love to be exposed to horses more and be around them and be in a setting like that. My next idea is; there is a local bird store that I'm very familiar with and in love with. They are hiring, but they are only hiring people over 18. I plan on going in Thursday and talking to in person them about whether I'd be able to apply or not, even though I'm only 16. So wish me luck with one of these options, and I'll let you know how it all goes!

Next on my list to blab about....Figuring out how much I need to save. I'm thinking around $2000, but I don't know. Horses vary in prices, and I don't know what the supplies will add up to. The place I plan on boarding asks $425 a month, $380 if you clean your own stall. That's already $1,140 just going to board, since I HAVE to have at least 3 months board in the bank according to my parents. (OMG, I didn't realize that until just now...dang...) What do you think I should spend on a horse? $1000? More than that? I just want an all around horse I can ride for fun with, nothing fancy, nothing that I'll ever compete with. Opinions? Also, it would be great to find a list of every single item I need to buy when I first get a horse. I could then research the prices of them all and add that up. If someone could list that out for me, that would be great!

So that's pretty much what's going on. If anyone can answer any of the questions I've included, that would be great! Any additional thoughts or opinions will also be appreciated. I can't wait for everything to get rolling and I will keep you all updated!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I've found the most perfect horse ever. She is an 8 year old palomino mare and she is gorgeous! Very well broke, very friendly sounding, and if everything else in the ad is true, she is truly perfect for me. She is $1000 and I'm hoping I will be able to somehow get her. (I've got ways, haha!) So we'll see. Most likely not, but I'm talking to my parents about her. I'll keep you updated.

Still looking for answers to those questions from the last entry.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Okay, another update.
This perfect horse that I have supposedly found, well, my parents agreed to let me call the owner and ask him questions as well as setting up a time in the next three days to go visit her. In addition, I am contacting my previous riding instructor and she will most likely be coming with us to visit and check out the horse. I don't think I'd know what to look for without an expert's help and she really does know what she's doing.
What additional questions should I ask the owner about the mare? What should I be looking for when I go to visit?
I'm very thrilled at where this is going! Wish me the best of luck!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

We were about to setup a time to go visit that horse, which was two hours away, but then my instructor texted me and said that a friend of hers was selling three of her horses and can negotiate a price with us. We will be visiting those horses in the next couple days, most likely on Saturday. I am so excited! I think this is it. One of the horses for sale, Travis, I leased a long time ago, so I do know the lady who is selling them. My mom also used to work with the daughter of the lady who's selling them, so we can trust them for sure.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

High five to whoever comments on my journal first, haha!
So, last night, even though it was rainy and wet, we went to go visit the horses. 

My options were Travis, Matt, and Chelsea.
Travis is 22 years old. I used to lease him. He's such a sweetheart, so adorable and will listen to anything you tell him. I would usually take him in a heart beat, the only thing stopping me is his age.
Chelsea was 23, Matt's mother, and so I didn't consider her at all. She's a Morgan. She is also starting to develop arthiritus problems.
Matt is 15 years old, his mother being Chelsea. So he's part Morgan, part something else (can't remember what) but he is a "warmblooded Morgan." He's about 16 hands, much bigger than Travis or Chelsea, and is, like the other two horses, very sweet and cuddly. I fell in love with him instantly. 

As much as I love Travvy, I think the age really got to me. I would hate to see him go anytime soon, and therefore I've decided on Matt. (I guess his real name is Metronome. I think I'm going to change it anyway, lol...)

Here are some pictures of him. Keep in mind, he's real muddy right now!


























I'm so excited!! And in love, haha.
Included in the price, she is providing me with everything to start out with, including a saddle, bridle, girth, saddle pad, etc. I should be bringing him to a stable in about a week or less. Hopefully I will get to ride and bathe him before then. We'll see. 

Comments, please???


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I got the first comment, yay 

I loved reading your story about getting your first horse, and I'm happy it worked out for you!

Very handsome horse, I like him a lot (and that poor shaved dog is pretty cute too, lol!)

Keep updating with lots of pictures!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ohh.. Matt is just so cute! And yes.. Renaming may be a good idea. LOL.

And the dog is adorable also.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! That was quick! Most people really have to go on a search, but since everyone sort of knew each other before, it seems to have worked out great for you. That is wonderful that you get all he tack that he is used to. So sounds like you'll be cleaning out his stall,right? Follow the rules & procedures & you might have more work there pretty soon to either work off more of his board, take some lessons, or give you some spending money for your new love. Good luck & pleas keep us posted.


----------



## jennyandjesse (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a name all picked out for the horse I would find. Took me over a year to find one. He actually comes to the name he was given, so I thought why change it. I have never had a horse come when called before. Your horse is gorgous. My first one was a Morgan cross, very sweet. Too bad I couldn't find another one.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Yay! Comments! Thank you everyone! 
He is still at our friend's house and I haven't technically bought him yet. I will get the money today and I'm not sure when I will pay her, as I'm leaving for vacation Saturday. There was also a misunderstanding between my parents and me about paying for the first month's board. I thought they were going to do it but I guess they weren't? I don't know, totally confusing. But we are finding a cheaper stable to board at as the one we were originally going to board at is just too expensive, and with the job I have I don't think I'll be able to pay it every month. We have found online a stable about thirty minutes away from me and I sent them an email asking them for more information. We'll see how that goes.

Also, today, I'm going to take a lesson from my instructor on Matt to refresh what I know! (Haven't ridden in a while) This will be the first time I ride Matt and I can't tell you how very excited I am!!  I'm so in love with him already and I have only seen him once this week. I miss him and I constantly have an urge to see him. (Which I can't do just whenever yet) As long as it doesn't rain, I'll be going at 2. PLEASE DON'T RAIN. I'll take some more pictures for you guys, too!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Didn't get any pictures as we were rushed, but I had a great time! He is more green than I am used to and he hasn't been ridden in a long while; he's totally out of shape! I and my instructor will definitely have to work with him.

For a little bit, I thought I might not be getting a horse. After all, it's extremely expensive. But I just got a text from my friend with the horse today and she said there is one stall open now at the place I want to board because she brought one of her other horses home from there. She wants me to lease him for a month or more to see if this is really what I want before I actually purchase him, and I think that's a wonderful idea. I'm waiting for the final answer from my parents to be able to tell her to tell the owner we will take the stall. Apparently there's a long waiting list and that's why we are rushed to make decision quickly. I should know later today whether I will lease Matt this month and I'll let you all know!


----------



## jennyandjesse (Oct 20, 2011)

So I see you are still calling him Matt


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha, yeah, I feel weird about changing his name. I don't want to offend his owner or anything. It's not like I'll buy the horse and never talk to her again, because she's sort of our friend, and she has ties to the stable I've ridden at for years and with my instructor. She also raised him since he was a foal and so for fifteen years she's known him as Matt. So I don't know. I really like Dakota but Matt is starting to sink in. I also call him Mattie.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

For those of you who are actually interested in my journal, to make things easier, I will let you know the names of people and places I mention. 

Lucinda- the owner of Matt, our friend, has ties with Conference and Amber. Her daughter used to work with my mom. 


Amber- my horseback riding instructor for years. Young, friends with Lucinda, and works at Conference.

Conference School of Horsemanship- the stable I have leased horses at and ridden and taken lessons at for years.

Megan- my friend my age who rides horses. 


Now I will start using names and hopefully it will be less confusing.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

More news!
I had to tell Lucinda that I could board and lease Matt for one month at Conference. Unfortunately, that's the most I could do. Conference is $425 a month, $380 if you clean out your stall every day. Anymore than one month and I'd have to board somewhere cheaper. She was not comfortable with me leasing at a different stable unless I owned him but she said I could board at her own place for $300 a month, $275 if I cleaned out the stall every day. So we are going to do that! I will lease him for a month and see how that goes before I buy him. I will get to see him and ride him and care for him all I want. I'm so excited!
I'm on vacation now so I can't see him until Sunday when I get back (I think Megan will come with me; she wants to meet Matt!) and I cannot wait! I think I rather go home early to see him, haha. So yeah, I'll update again if anything comes up or changes. If not I'll post more pictures and news on Sunday.


----------

